# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tinh chỉnh Constant Velocity Mode trong Mach 3

## ktshung

Các bác có kinh nghiệm cho em hỏi nên tình chỉnh chế độ CV trong mach 3 thế nào để chạy tranh gổ cho hợp lý ạ. Em bỏ tất cả các đấu kiểm trong ô CV setting và kết quả là tranh ra nhảy như ruộng bậc thang ấy ạ. Buồn quá

----------

